# I AM FINALLY THROUGH BUYING INTRAMIKS



## RIMSPOKE (Jul 7, 2018)

I GOT A GREAT E-BAY SCORE ON A COUPLE OF LARGE 281 SIZE BROWN & SHARPE INTRAMIKS . 
FINDING NICE USED ONES CAN BE LIKE A MINEFIELD . 

I HAVE SEEN PLENTY OF THEM THAT LOOK LIKE THEY WERE USED TO DRIVE NAILS ! ( WHO WOULD DO THAT ? ) 
OTHER TIMES , THEY ARE IN GOOD WORKING ORDER BUT HAVE CRIB ENGRAVINGS ON THEM .  

THESE LATEST TWO IN MY COLLECTION ARE 4.000"- 5.000" & 5.000"-6.000 RANGE . 
THEY CAME FROM A LIVE AUCTION AND I GOT THEM FOR $140 & $150 . 

THEY ARE ESSENTIALLY NEW OLD STOCK & CAME IN THE ORIGINAL BOXES 
WITH THE FACTORY LITTLE RED SCREWDRIVER , WRWNCHES & TOMMY BAR . 

THEY HAVE NO ENGRAVING AND THE HAMMER FINISH PAINT IS PERFECT . 
THEY WERE A BIT STIFF FROM SITTING FOR PROBABLY 30 YEARS BUT 
LOOSENED UP NICELY WITH A BIT OF KROIL & ELBOW GREASE . 

ALL I NEED TO DO NOW IS BUILD A MAHOGANY BOX THAT HOLDS THE MIKES , 
TOOLS , ACCESSORY 6" EXTENSION AND THE B&S 4.999" SETTING RING .  

I AM DONE BUYING MIKES . THE CABINET IS FULL AND THE WALLET IS EMPTY .


----------



## HMF (Jul 7, 2018)

Please do not post in all caps. Thanks.


----------

